# I shoot a test pilot today...



## ecto1 (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok so a few months back at a cook off I was approached by a local production company about cooking on camera for them.  I never thought anymore of it and the time went by.  Well a few weeks ago they got back with me and we shoot a test pilot today.  Now it is a long shot that anything comes of this but I had a blast.  As soon as I get the link to the test pilot I will post it for y'all to see we cooked back strap out doors.  The premise of the show is outdoor cooking that also deals with the hunting aspect.  I will be interviewed on a radio show in a couple of weeks and we will see what happens from there.  If we get asked to shoot a actual pilot episode they will bring out a full crew and I will have to wear make up and all.  Here is to dreaming big.


----------



## smoke king (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow, that is really cool!  Don't forget us "small folks" when you make it big!


----------



## mossymo (Jan 8, 2012)

Congrats Ecto! That would be a reality show I could watch... look forward to you posting a link of the one you did today!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 8, 2012)

Dude you rock it.  What an awesome person you are. 

Guys he is a teacher - adopted a child in need and is an incredible competitor in local comps. He give so much to this forum including the pics he contributed to the rib WIKI 

I salute you my friend


----------



## sprky (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow sounds cool. I wish ya luck on that.


----------



## smokey mo (Jan 8, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Dude you rock it.  What an awesome person you are.
> 
> Guys he is a teacher - adopted a child in need and is an incredible competitor in local comps. He give so much to this forum including the pics he contributed to the rib WIKI
> 
> I salute you my friend




What he said!!!!

Two thumbs way way UP!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thats awesome. Good luck


----------



## michael ark (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## ecto1 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks guys like I said real long shot but I had a blast.  Was paid a small fee and they want to do a couple more anyways so it is not like I am losing anything.  Just a small company does mostly commercials here in the Houston area but they have won a few awards for short films.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 8, 2012)

Congrads.....But







.......Keep ups up-dated............


----------



## raymo76 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thumbs up man, bravo!


----------



## daveomak (Jan 9, 2012)

Ecto, That is way too cool.... Congrats....

Dave


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 9, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Dude you rock it.  What an awesome person you are.
> 
> Guys he is a teacher - adopted a child in need and is an incredible competitor in local comps. He give so much to this forum including the pics he contributed to the rib WIKI
> 
> I salute you my friend


Gary i could not say it better. ECTO1 deserves it. well done. i will hold thumbs for you my friend


----------



## boykjo (Jan 9, 2012)

Ditto.....................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## boykjo (Jan 9, 2012)

africanmeat said:


> Gary i could not say it better. ECTO1 deserves it. well done. i will hold thumbs for you my friend


ditto.....................

Joe


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 9, 2012)

That is great news...Let us know when Foodnetwork calls...I want a Signed pic of Marcela Valladolid...What a HOTTIE!!!...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome Ecto! I'd sure like to see a photo of you in makeup!


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 9, 2012)

Dude,

When you become famous, I'll carry your meat

That just does not sound right!

CONGRATS!

TJ


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow that great I sure hope we can get a link!

congrats


----------



## big twig (Jan 9, 2012)

Really Cool! Congrats and good luck!


----------



## frosty (Jan 9, 2012)

Way to go Ecto! 

First, radio, then TV, then the big screen!  Wow, hello food network. . . . . . .   How about a throw down with Bobby Flay OR The Fat Ash BBQ Network !  Award winning BBQ 24 hours a day!  What a concept! 

Imagine smoked turkey, or ribs, or home made bacon, or brisket shown on a 52 foot Jumbo tron screen.

Go Get 'em!  Your dreams can also  be your goals!  Looking forward to more details.


----------



## alelover (Jan 10, 2012)

That is so awesome. Must be all that good karma you got.  You are the man.


----------

